# Call for Canadian Creepers!



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a good idea and a lot of work too i raise my hat to you . I have started a tini website but there is nothing to help people on it i mean last year was my first year to put a display and after this year i wil have more stuff on it but it's a free site for now . 
The ontario haunter club have a lots of good personal website worth to check and there is A witch from canada who have a great haunt each year but she only have photobucket or flicker picture in my book she should have her own web site her haunt is fantastic . 
Frenchy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i am a fantastic dufus i just realise you are from ontario you already know about the ohc lolllllllllll sorry to have made you lost your time with my comment lollllll! 
Keep the good work anyway !


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Frenchy


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ghoul. Great idea, when i get myself more organized, i plan to do a web page myself. Keep in touch....Scruff'


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

I will, Scruff


----------



## Frank-y (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all
I'm Franky from Chicoutimi, Quebec
I happen to own a web site which you can find at the folloween link
http://cyberquebec.ca/decorhalloween
(please note that there are still few bugs remaining on my pages)

Other than me, I know this lady, secret Queen who has a haunt near Montreal. Her site is only in French though
http://hallooween.fatalblog.com/

I leave you with my latest in progress work, a papier mache vulture especially made to stand on the roof of my (future) horse drawn hearse


----------

